# Bluetooth Distributor?



## Aziz2010 (Mar 29, 2018)

Hi All,

I am having detonation problem with ramair 3 stock engine. Lower the timing (total 26) will get light detonation and overheating at the same time; while with higher timing (32 total) will get sever detonation with cool engine. I did everything you can do to eliminate detonation with no progress (44s spark plgs, 2802 camshaft, new radiator, clutch fan, thermostat, etc....).

Anybody has an idea about this distributor "CLASSIC CAR DISTRIBUTORS YOU CONTROL WITH YOUR SMARTPHONE"?
Is it reliable?

This distributor can be tuned by your smartphone, also I can tune the car at the idle (ex 18), when accelerate the timing can go to 30, and when reach 3500 rpm and above (where my detonation area is) the timing drop to 26.

Thoughts


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Detonation comes from a few places, one the compression is very high, two the engine is running too hot or three the timing is too far advanced.

very high compression engines need very high octane gasoline to stop detonation. Actually the only function of octane is to stop detonation or knocking. It is the gasoline’s resistance to that premature firing of the fuel mixture due to compression.

so make sure you use high octane fuel, some engines need race fuel, or buy the highest you can and add octane boost.

Next make sure that your cooling system is functioning at optimum, that means radiator, thermostat, water pump etc. cooler running engines resist detonation. Engines that run hot can easily detonate.

three make sure your timing is set right, Never used a Bluetooth distributor but if it delivers the spark at the right time should be no different.

fix those things right first, idle timing an be 18 to 24 and run smooth and cool. Could even take more but start there. Max total (base and centrifigal) 36 Max.

If there is a setting for vacumn advance that should be 10 degrees more at light throttle. For 46....that is how we set up mechanical distributors but get 10 degrees of that 18 to 24 at idle from the vacumn advance.....

stay with it, you will get it!


----------

